# Any difference jameson/marvin



## fearofpavement (Feb 7, 2012)

I am wondering if there is any difference between the Jameson and Marvin pole pruners. ie, I have the impression the poles are interchangeable. I am looking for a set of poles with the saw and pruner and want to buy it once rather than get the wrong thing on the first try.


----------



## rbtree (Feb 7, 2012)

Stick with Jameson poles..and Marvin pruners. I bought the newer Jameson big mouth pruner and it is junk. My Marvins are old and bombproof.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 7, 2012)

rbtree said:


> Stick with Jameson poles..and Marvin pruners. I bought the newer Jameson big mouth pruner and it is junk. My Marvins are old and bombproof.



What is the advantage of the Jameson poles vs the Marvins? lighter? stronger? cheaper? nicer color?


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 13, 2012)

bit the bullet and ordered a Marvin combo pruner/saw 3 pole set. Also ordered an extra 4 foot pole for some added versatility. Waiting for it to arrive.

I have a cheapo extendable now and also a Stihl HT101 pole saw. I hope to use the Marvins for the additional reach and also to help position ropes.


----------



## tree md (Feb 13, 2012)

Same here, I use Jameson poles and have an ancient Marvin pruner which was given to me quite awhile back. Just bought the new polesaw blade that Sherrill came out with at my local Vermeer dealer about a month ago. Very aggressive blade. Identical to the Mundo blade as far as I can tell.


----------



## lostcoastland (Feb 22, 2012)

I bought the bigmouth pruner..i undo the compound action , the way the rope wraps the pulleys , to just normal for small pruning. As in over the top, tie off ,like most pruners. When it comes to big prune jobs you can get some big branches with the 1 3/4 throat. I may pickup a smaller pruner because of fine ornamentals but if i could only have one it would be the big mouth. I did notice the bolt that holds the pivot points are quite short and the nyloc nut did back out on one occassion and after being really loose popped the aluminumbolthole. It was replaced locally..gratis..and i am loctiting this one perhaps if it moves again. Poles are really good quality. the poles end with the butt cap you gotta keep protected or it will get thrased. I bought the FG yellow poles. there heavy but it's the strongest man, the green ones suck there like a noodle. After using the HT 101 power pruner you'll appriecaite the quaility and sturdyness of Jameson it'll feel like a feather. Forestry Suppliers had the combo for 149 after 10% off. You know jamesons good they make the hotsticks for high voltage tree pruning


----------

